# Jogging stroller tire pressure



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

My wife and I took our five-month-old for a walk in our BOB Revolution today. The trails near my house are mostly chipseal, so kinda rough, especially with its little 12.5" front and 16" rear tires.

I can't help thinking that it would be better with less air in the tires. The manual insists it should be what's on the sidewalls, "usually between 25-35 psi." The mountain biker in me is pretty accustomed to going below tires' minimum pressure recommendations, though.

How much are you all using?


----------



## jon23 (Jul 7, 2015)

Just like with biking depends on the surface. For the road go with what is written on the tire, for gravel or rougher surfaces drop it down. The sidewall on mine holds it up fine with no air, in fact I didn't even realize it was flat for several walks because it still rolled well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL, I wondered about that too.

Thinking I might drop it to 12.5 or so next time. (Pump's marked every 2.5.)


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Way back when my daughter was still in one, I put on 3" tires and went as low as I could before the bead started to pop off the rim. It was very compliant on grass and dirt.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I go way low. We have a Baby Jogger Summit XC and I never use the gauge. I just have enough that the tire doesn't have any sag to it. The sidewalls are crazy stiff so no worries.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

12.5 still didn't have any sag, but I could swear the stroller felt a little smoother. Still pretty bouncy.

Part of what got me started on this is that there's an idea that pneumatic tires, at least round-section ones, should sag about 15% of their rest height when loaded. Seems like a tough thing to measure, but it's enough to see. Since my 25 lb stroller is rated for a 70 lb child and my baby weighs 15 lb, it seems ludicrous that I should be using the same tire pressure for her now as I'll use when she's ten (if she still consents to being pushed in a stroller at that age!)

I'll try lower next time.


----------

